
ThinkPad X395 - nwrk
https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-x/X395/p/22TP2TXX395
======
equalunique
If I hadn't just purchased a for-parts T460s & everything else necessary to
cobble together a functioning machine, then this would be my first choice. I'm
resolved to no longer purchase new Intel machines going into the future, so
Ryzen, ARM, RISC-V, & POWER machines are what I'm watching closely.

------
theamk
This laptop: 16GB RAM max, AMD Ryzen™ 7 PRO 3700U (Passmark 8897, 1862/thread
[1])

Thinkpad X1 carbon 2017 model: 16GB RAM max, Intel Core i7-7600U 2.80GHz
(Passmark 8301, 2141/thread [2])

Those laptops are not identical, and I am sure that each of them has its own
best use case. I am not trying to say that the new laptop is bad, I just want
to lament the fact that the CPU speed no longer grows. My C++ programs take
way too long to compile!

[1]
[https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+Ryzen+7+PRO+270...](https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+Ryzen+7+PRO+2700U&id=3258)
[2]
[https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i7-8550U...](https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i7-8550U+%40+1.80GHz&id=3064)

~~~
llampx
You could buy a Threadripper-based desktop. Laptops aren't really built for
CPU-heavy functions.

------
strmpnk
It's interesting to see they mention that the FHD display option supports
FreeSync and that the HDMI port is at the 2.0 spec. I look forward to seeing
reviews hit soon to see if anyone takes notice.

------
m0zg
No WQHD or 4K. Fail.

~~~
javipas
Not necessarily if you appreciate battery life, that resolution should help at
that. It seems it arrives in early june with a starting price of $1,089 [1].
If that corresponds to the 768p screen it certainly is quite expensive.

[1] [https://www.slashgear.com/lenovo-
thinkpad-t495-t495s-and-x39...](https://www.slashgear.com/lenovo-
thinkpad-t495-t495s-and-x395-unveiled-with-amd-ryzen-7-pro-08575971/)

